# Peavey 6505+ effects loop is shit?



## TimSE (Sep 27, 2009)

So the other guitarist in one of my bands got himself a Peavey 6505+ and wants to get a Boss GT8 like i got cus we use specific sounds and he used to have a GT3 and really wants one again.

so he come over to mine today with his amp and we set up my gt8 with his amp using the 4 cable method. and the effects loop on his peavey isnt at 100% on or off.
with the volume rolled off 100% on my GT8 there is still a signal coming through with alot less gain and stupidly bassy?
same with the FXs. they all go off but there is still some distortion coming through?

thoughts?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 27, 2009)

that's pretty wierd, my effects loop works fine, although I don't use it.


----------



## black_anther (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread Tim.

Just to clarify, my effects loop works perfectly fine otherwise if I use a simple stomp box but I've not tried anything that affects the volume other than Tim's GT-8.


----------



## xenophist (Sep 28, 2009)

Is the output set correctly on the GT-8? Maybe try the Stack Loop setting.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 28, 2009)

xenophist said:


> Is the output set correctly on the GT-8? Maybe try the Stack Loop setting.



Ya the volume was set to 0% and deff wasnt the volume within the GT8

What exactly is the Stack Loop setting?


----------



## black_anther (Sep 29, 2009)

Oooh I wonder if its because of the kind of cables I was using. I've just thought I was using a couple of those cables with the silent switch on one end (like these Lynx Pro Silent Guitar Cable).


----------



## black_anther (Dec 16, 2009)

Think I've sorted this now, I just bought my own GT-8 and I simply put the foot volume exp pedal at the start of the effects chain. No problems.


----------

